# whethering and disbudding -- prices



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I have never disbudded or wethered a goat myself. My buck is polled and most of his offspring are also polled. I had one goat wethered a couple of years ago and I think it was $20.

I had 2 goats born in late May and two born 3 weeks ago. I just called the vet to check on prices for disbudding and wethering and am in shock.

They want 31.00 for disbudding and $45.00 (w/o anesthesia) + Tetanus shot cost for castration. 

I know I have seen others say their vets charge $10.

There is no way I am going to pay over $100 to have 2 little goats whethered. :grit:

So, anyone in middle TN wanna come help me do this?  

Beth


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

save yourself some $$$ buy an elasticator and some bands and some tetnus anitoxin and DIY for the weathering just watch them close for signs of infection or other probs
banding is easier and cleaner


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

If they were born in May you are no longer disbudding you are basically dehorning. Disbudding a goat I have done a lot for free. Dehorning a goat I would not touch with a 10 foot pole. Thats what the higher prices are about I imagine. As far as wethering, all you do is cut off the bottom of the scrotum, grab hold of a testicle and pull when it comes part way out take a knife and scrape at the cord until it separates. Repeat the process, spray with fly spray or blue lotion and your done.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

coso, 

The one that needs disbudding will be 3 weeks old tomorrow and does not yet have horns.

I've been told that about whethering them but, um, kind of would like to see it done first. And my husband will refuse to be anywhere around when it happens. :shrug: As a matter of fact, I'm not sure I should even tell him I did it. lol. He may never look at me the same again!! 

Beth


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

If he is three weeks old and does not have any buds then he is probably polled. If he has buds but the horns have not erupted yet then disbudding should not be a problem. What kind of goats are we talking here. Most you can tell at birth if they are polled or not. Does it have whirls in the hair where the horns would be or no whorls. If no whorls he is probably polled. Personally I usually use the bands, just because it's easier for one person to do it and you don't have the blood


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Beth don't forget Baxter is polled, so the kid may be taking after the sire. I disbud and castrate for $15 dollars each....Wish you lived closer....John


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey John! I was in your neighborhood last week! If I had had your number with me I would have given you a call! We stopped by Muddy Pond on our way home from Gatlinburg. 

The little goat that needs disbudding is a female and she definately is NOT polled. She has developed horn buds and has swirls where they horns will be.
Her twin brother (who needs castrating) IS polled. 

BTW, John, Baxter has given me 7 kids (4 male, 3 female) and only 2 of them have not been polled. So he is throwing 72 1/2 % polled. :dance: Unfortunately, he is now the father of 60% of my females so I guess I need to be in the market for another buck. We love him, though. He is very gentle and very friendly and has given us some beautiful children.

Beth


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Muddy pond is only a handfull of miles away, in fact you were about one mile from my house at one point in your journey to Muddy pond...Give Baxter hug for me, and if you need another buck sometime just let me know...My 8 does will be kidding in Jan/Feb as usual...good luck,,,,John


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Holy Carp!

I just talked to another vet who charges $125.00 for disbudding and $124.00 for castrating plus a $15.00 tetanus shot.

I explained that she didn't have horns yet and they said it didn't matter. 

Good grief!

Beth


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a WEENIE with a capital "W"; however, I can draw blood, castrate and disbud now. It is NOT very difficult to learn and/or do...you CAN do it :clap:


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW! Do you have a meat animal vet there? They will charge a LOT less than the pet vet, at least here. My vet only charged me $10 each for dehorning goats, that included putting them out for it, and I band myself but it would only take a vet a minute, and shouldn't cost much at all. I think to cut and dehorn my last steer he only charged me $15.00. I prefer to haul in to the office, and he can use his head chute.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cheribelle said:


> WOW! Do you have a meat animal vet there? They will charge a LOT less than the pet vet, at least here. My vet only charged me $10 each for dehorning goats, that included putting them out for it, and I band myself but it would only take a vet a minute, and shouldn't cost much at all. I think to cut and dehorn my last steer he only charged me $15.00. I prefer to haul in to the office, and he can use his head chute.


Or it may be a Large Animal Vet.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

These prices _are_ from the large animals vets.

The "pet" vets won't do it at all.

I just can't believe they want to charge $125. I nearly laughed out loud at her. I did tell her that was very steep.

Beth


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

do it yourself...as others said. buy an iron, and band the boys. you'd be surprised how easy it is. banding is ridiculously easy.....no need for a vet for these things.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, my vet is worth his weight in gold!
I did say "meat animal" because he doesn't mess with equines at all. Just cattle, hogs, and a few goats.


----------

